# Does Aga Khan require complete A-Level or are AS-Level grades good enough?



## AhmedSarim93 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know that to apply to Aga Khan I need the following:

Sat-I
Sat-II
O-Level
The equivalence certificate

I wanted to know whether they needed AS-Level & A2 or are AS grades enough?

Help me out please


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You don't need SAT I btw, you just need SAT II's and take the Entry test. I don't know what the AS-Level or those others are.
If anyone else knows, please contribute.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You need A Levels with minimum BBB.


----------



## AhmedSarim93 (Sep 5, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> You need A Levels with minimum BBB.


So only AS grades wont do?

Hypothetically say, I got 3 A*s in my A-Level report...But equivalence comes up to be 750 something...Am in a better position of getting admission than someone who got 3As but his/her equivalence comes upto be better than mine? How much at a disadvantage am I for having good A-Levels but avergae O-Levels?

I also have done my SAT-II. I scored 2250.

How much better does that make my application?

Will having a lower equivalence score hinder my chances?


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi AhmedSarim93:

My first question to you is this: Are you applying to Aga Khan this year or have you already applied, i.e. given the test and been shortlisted for the interview?

If your answer is that you are going to give the test in the upcoming year, then 

1) when applying for the first time you will need to fill out an application available on their website. You can also get the applications from the AKU in person from their office or Soneri Bank Branches. However, I don't think that applications will be available yet. They most probably will start distributing applications in December.

2) You only need your O-level grades to apply. 

how can you get 2250 in SAT II? i think you are talking about SAT 1. I dont think AKU requires/accepts SAT 1?

I don't think having a low equivalence score has to do anything with being accepted into AKU. If you are getting 3 A stars insha Allah you should end up with a good equivalence score.


Sincerely,
iqrarocks


----------



## AhmedSarim93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol my bad x.x I meant Sat-I...I read on this forum that AKU needs SAT-I...

However my real question is that can I get admission with my AS-Level grades and my O-Level grades?


----------



## AhmedSarim93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Also what is this people talking about 20% of your equivalence being deducted?

:S

Is it true?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You must have misunderstood. What it actually means is that 20% will be deducted from your grade when doing equivalence.


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

You can apply to AKU while enrolled in A Levels (i.e only having done AS).
But yes, you will have to complete your A Level for the equivalence.


O Levels has a lesser weight age than A Levels.


----------



## Rida6676 (11 mo ago)

if I have 4As and 5Bs in my o levels, can I apply to aga khan?


----------

